# Ventilador Morris t20bl



## hellfire4 (May 28, 2022)

Buenas, este justo lo encontré en la calle cuando venía de una compra y decidí juntarlo para darle una mirada y ver si tenía recuperación, el tema que mucha data del mismo no encontré en la red.





Calculo que le falta la llave de encendido y velocidades, aunque no se cual puede llevar y si se le puede agregar algo, aunque sea puentearlo, claro, veo dos cables marrones, pero ante la duda y no saber, preferí no arriesgarme.
Salvo una patita del enchufe doblada, que enderece con la pinza para conectarlo, y que no arranco, no le hice nada más.


----------



## analogico (May 28, 2022)

Mide las bobinas y busca el condensador, busca por   "diagrama ventilador de 3 velocidades".


----------



## unmonje (May 28, 2022)

Si las aspas no están perfectas, ya puede ir tirándolo es tiempo perdido. Salvo que vea la manera de recortarlas para que queden perfectas.
Pareciera que tuvo algún esfuerzo y algo rompió la parte trasera donde suele ir la caja de reducción en los modelos de pie.


----------



## Scooter (May 29, 2022)

Pensaba que el peor juntamugres del foro era yo, pero veo que está reñida la competición.


----------



## malesi (May 29, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Pensaba que el peor juntamugres del foro era yo, pero veo que está reñida la competición.


Pues hay que hacer un concurso, veremos quien tiene más


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 29, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pues hay que hacer un concurso, veremos quien tiene más


. .. ..... 

Esas aspas están (como diría mi abuela) echas mistos.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 29, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pues hay que hacer un concurso, veremos quien tiene más


Continúa abierta la inscripción?


----------



## malesi (May 29, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Continúa abierta la inscripción?


Está cerrada ya, que seguro ganas tú o @Daniel Lopes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 29, 2022)

!Hola a todos , modestia a parte dudo en mucho que alguien (sano de las ideias) gañe de mi , acumulo charratas electronicas ya aomenos 45 años initerruptos tanto que nomas tengo sitio para puder juntar mas cosas , Jajaajajajajajajaja!
!Quizaz algun dia suba fotos aca para puder conprobar lo que dijo!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2022)

Avisa antes de subir las fotos para que Andrés aumente el almacenamiento  🤭


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Mide las bobinas y busca el condensador, busca por   "diagrama ventilador de 3 velocidades".


Aún no se leer diagramas, lo admito, yo quería saber si se puede puentear y ver si anda o no, aunque solo de máxima velocidad.
Sí, soy algo juntador, pero si no le veo remedio, volverá a la calle . Hace poco tiraron un TV de tubo y me quede con la placa, para sacarle los capacitores si es que requiero repuestos, además que no ocupa mucho lugar.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> . .. .....
> 
> Esas aspas están (como diría mi abuela) echas mistos.


Bueno, sin duda, al menos quiero ver si arranca, pintura para ella tengo justo, pero hasta ver si anda no o no, prefiero no ponerme a la tarea,.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2022)

Tiene el capacitor adentro ?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene el capacitor adentro ?


Saco la tapa y me fijo.

Sí, ahí lo veo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> pintura para ella tengo justo


Ah.. Veo, parecían de plástico roto, ahora con el comentario y fijándome bien veo que es metal con pintura saltada. 👍


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ah.. Veo, parecían de plástico roto, ahora con el comentario y fijándome bien veo que es metal con pintura saltada. 👍


Exacto, algo oxidadas por las puntas, o lo usaron hasta el final, o lo mantuvieron guardado en un mal lugar.
Me hace pensar que tal vez incluso se podrían enderezar de ser necesario, pero hasta ver si arranca o no, pues nada monada.
Salgo, pispee lo del capacitor al menos poco antes, para que continuase el hilo de mejor manera , luego veo si es que dicen algo más .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 29, 2022)

Entonces parece que lo que falta es el conmutador de velocidades.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Entonces parece que lo que falta es el conmutador de velocidades.


Si, eso quise decir desde el principio, que no tiene la llave de encendido y/o velocidades, el tema al menos como se puentea, para ver si arranca.

Se ven un cable amarillo, otro blanco y uno marrón suelto en un extremo, y solo uno marrón en el otro
¿Se puede puentear para que arranque? ¿Cómo se puede hacer en este caso?
A ver, prefiero consultarles a arriesgarme a hacerlo sonar por cualquier bolazo que ronda por la red.



Procurare hacer una mejor foto de los contactos

Bien, el cable del enchufe con el forro gris






El capacitor por su lado, un cable rojo y otro negro, entrada y salida calculo.



Una vista más general que los contactos sueltos son todos parte del los que alberga el forro gris.



Scooter dijo:


> Pensaba que el peor juntamugres del foro era yo, pero veo que está reñida la competición.


Es inevitable que si veo un volquete, me arrimo a dar una mirada, dado que la gente tiene la mala costumbre de tirar cosas en ellos que no son escombros, si encuentro algo de mi interés, trato de juntarlo y de ver si tiene rescate y/o uso, sino, de vuelta para la calle.
No soy de tipo acumulador, y la clásica que trato de mantener el orden, pues cajas grandes y rotuladas.

En el caso del Tv de tubo roto, estuve tentado en sacarle los parlantes, pero no tenia las herramientas y al volver alguien me gano de mano, pero no lo lamente tanto, dado que los capacitores era lo que más me interesaba, además, adecuar los parlantes no es algo sencillo para mi (ya se ha discutido miles de veces que un equipo de audio no se le puede encajar cualquier bocina, dado que a simple oído te percatas no le va bien cualquiera)


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, eso quise decir desde el principio, que no tiene la llave de encendido y/o velocidades, el tema al menos como se puentea, para ver si arranca.
> 
> Se ven un cable amarillo, otro blanco y uno marrón suelto en un extremo, y solo uno marrón en el otro
> ¿Se puede puentear para que arranque? ¿Cómo se puede hacer en este caso?
> ...



Ese café solo debe ser el comun fase , y los 3 sueltos juntos las 3 velocidades , 
y el azul parece el neutro.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Ese cafe solo debe ser el comun fase , y los 3 sueltos juntos las 3 velocidades , y el azul parece el neutro.



El verde y amarillo, inconfundible, es el de tierra.
Azul negativo, marrón/café con leche positivo.

¿Puenteando el marrón/ café con leche con alguno de las tres velocidades arrancaría? ¿Lo ideal es marrón con marrón?
¿O se corre el riesgo de quemarlo al hace puenteo?

Um, con una llave de estas se puede remediar si es que anduviese.




El solitario el marrón/café con leche solitario, las otras tres con las otras tres, aunque desconozco el orden ideal.


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El verde y amarillo, inconfundible, es el de tierra.
> Azul negativo, marrón/café con leche positivo
> 
> ¿puenteando el marrón/ café con leche con alguno de las tres velocidades arrancaría? ¿lo idea es marrón con marrón?
> ¿o se corre el riesgo de quemarlo al hace puenteo?



Primero  revisa sin energía que gire el motor ,  si gira mide Ohm entre el azul y los 3 sueltos,  si mide  algo  pasas a conectarlo.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Primero  revisa sin energía que gire el motor, si gira mide Ohm entre el azul y los 3 sueltos,  si mide  algo  pasas a conectarlo.


No se hacerlo en condiciones lo de medirlo, me disculpo 
¿Qué pasaría si directamente lo conecto y veo si anda?
Justo lo que quiero es saber es como conectarlo (puentearlo concretamente), es lo que vengo preguntando desde el inicio.
Si veo que arranca, puedo pensar en hacerme con una de esas llaves y en poner en condiciones las paletas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2022)

Mejor si lo pruebas con lámpara de 100 Watts en serie.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2022)

Encontré esto en internet. Al parecer tenía una botonera para seleccionar la velocidad.


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No se hacerlo en condiciones lo de medirlo, me disculpo












hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Qué pasaría si directamente lo conecto y veo si anda?


primero revisa sin energía  que gire el motor y después  puedes probar conectarlo



hellfire4 dijo:


> Justo lo que quiero es saber es como conectarlo (puentearlo concretamente), es lo que vengo preguntando desde el inicio.


el café suelto con uno de los 3


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor si lo pruebas con lámpara de 100 Watts en serie.


No tengo y es justo un domingo ¿se corre el riesgo de que salte la térmica al conectarlo?

Conectarlo, lo conecte desde el inicio, justo recordando, si se refieren a enchufarlo, no hizo nada de nada, ni la térmica salto, al ver los contactos desconectados, calcule que sin estar conectados, no arrancarían.

Aunque ante la duda, desconectaré los aparatos y tendré la linterna a mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2022)

Ponele algo en serie , que se yo , un transformador de 100 o mas Watts.

Obvio no hizo nada con el interruptor abierto o retirado !


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> primero revisa sin energía  que gire el motor y después  puedes probar conectarlo
> 
> 
> el café suelto con uno de los 3


Estamos, se agradece 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele algo en serie , que se yo , un transformador de 100 o mas Watts


tampoco tengo , me disculpo, a ver, ya saben, yo más de cosas simples y ensayo y error, por eso cuando junte en la calle el equipito 5.1, tras darle una miradita y determinar que no podía hacer más nada, lo envié con un técnico (que aún sigue en veremos , al ser algo que escapaba de mis manos, aunque cada tanto le pregunto por el mismo y si es que necesita algún repuesto)

Haré el puenteo y listo, a ver que onda.
En el caso del ventilador, lo junte al determinar que no era algo tan complicado de ver, claro, un TV dudo que se me de.

Ya estaría, con una zapatilla y probando de cable en cable, pues arranco, el cable marrón es la máxima velocidad aparentemente, el blanco es la mínima sin duda, y el amarillo la media.



Ahora con eso, puedo ver para ver como sacar la paleta y conseguirle la llave adecuada , se agradece en general.

Mirando las paletas, pues le saque la tapita gris, pero no conseguí sacar la hélice entera, pero cada una de ellas esta fija con tres tornillos, los cuales salen relativamente fácil, de forma que las puedo sacar de una en una, dejarlas en una solución y rasquetearlas y repintarlas, en realidad, separadas es más fácil que todas justas, y por acá ya queda la foto de resguardo de como van.
Junto tengo un bote de aerosol para heladeras que no sabía que hacer con el.





Arreglar algunas cositas, limpieza con pincel, la llave de tres velocidades, una lubricada y quedaría.
Bueno, parece que tiene un nuevo hogar el candidato Xd


Hammer Facer dijo:


> Encontré esto en internet. Al parecer tenía una botonera para seleccionar la velocidad.


Difícil que le pueda conseguir justo esas llaves, o en todo caso, que encima no me maten, como que me conformare con adaptar una de las otras


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

Umm, no esta mal, este 10 Watt más potente nuevo me habría salido esto.
Justo adquirí de vuelta 5 litros de vinagre, que la idea era limpiar el horno y para los artefactos de baño, claro, con lo que queda del bicarbonato y las aspas ya están sueltas nomas


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2022)

Oye, Hell... La "Tapa Gris", no es tapa... es una tuerca que fija el aspa al eje. Allí puedes ver que pone una flecha apuntando a la izquierda y el letrero pone "Ajusta". Es una rosca invertida: ajusta hacia la izquerda, libera para la derecha. Debe girar con la mano, para eso es.

NO SE TE OCURRA quitar los tornillos de las aspas..


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Oye, Hell... La "Tapa Gris", no es tapa... es una tuerca que fija el aspa al eje. Allí puedes ver que pone una flecha apuntando a la izquierda y el letrero pone "Ajusta". Es una rosca invertida: ajusta hacia la izquerda, libera para la derecha. Debe girar con la mano, para eso es.
> 
> NO SE TE OCURRA quitar los tornillos de las aspas..


La tapa logre sacarla, pero no logre sacarla del eje la hélice entera, se agradece la advertencia, aunque tarde lo de los tornillos de las paletas, ya fueron sacadas hace como una hora atrás  y separadas para ponerlas en remojo, estaban flojos de todos modos, a lo mejor poniendo mejores tornillos lo compense, o con los tornillos y un fuerte pegamento, como gotita con bicarbonato y arandelas.

Tiene unos tornillos de morondanga encima






El macanazo esta hecho.


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2022)

Pon una mano debajo de la base plástica de las aspas, quita la tuerca y golpea el eje con un trozo de madera dura o martillo de madera o plástico. No debería estar muy pegado. Revisa los bujes tratando de mover el eje hacia los lados.

Hay videos en Youtube que muestran como hacerlo.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Pon una mano debajo de la base plástica de las aspas, quita la tuerca y golpea el eje con un trozo de madera dura o martillo de madera o plástico. No debería estar muy pegado. Revisa los bujes tratando de mover el eje hacia los lados.
> 
> Hay videos en Youtube que muestran como hacerlo.


Se agradece, con un cierto tirón salió

No me parece tan grave lo de los tornillos, se pueden perforar de lado a lado, poniendo otros con tuercas y que quede más fuerte que antes.
Al haberse logrado sacar del eje, se haría esa tarea, y ya rearmada entera, se volvería a colocar, dado lo flojos que estaban, tal vez no haya sido un desacierto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No me parece tan grave lo de los tornillos, se pueden perforar de lado a lado, poniendo otros con tuercas y que quede más fuerte que antes.
> Al haberse logrado sacar del eje, se haría esa tarea, y ya rearmada entera, se volvería a colocar, dado lo flojos que estaban, tal vez no haya sido un desacierto


Hell....si no sabés de mecánica, mejor hacele caso a los vagos.
A la velocidad que gira el ventilador, si desbalanceás las aspas vas a hacer percha los bujes y vas a desperdiciar ese ventilador que aún parece funcionar


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hell....si no sabés de mecánica, mejor hacele caso a los vagos.
> A la velocidad que gira el ventilador, si desbalanceás las aspas vas a hacer percha los bujes y vas a desperdiciar ese ventilador que aún parece funcionar



Bien, de acuerdo, a ver ¿Cómo podría remediar el lio de haber sacado los tornillos? ¿usar el pegamento que me dijiste antes junto a los tornillos?
Las aspas al final parecen estar bien, y que la idea era solo la de pintarlas.
Si habría hecho caso sin dudarlo, el tema que hice lo que hice antes de ver la advertencia, a ver, de haber querido hacer cualquier cosa, ni habría hecho esta consulta.
También se agradece que le marquen a uno de buenas formas en lugar de burlarse por algún error cometido 

Algo que mire recién, uniendo las paletas momentáneamente con cinta de enmascarar para tener una mejor apreciación.



Las puntas están con diferentes dobleces entre sí.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

Se me acabo justo el tiempo de edición
Dado que las tres paletas difieren entre sí, para tratar de enderezarlas, ya que con esa pinta, lo del balanceo dinámico que mencionaron es muy importante, pero no se lograría con las paletas así.

¿Cuál tomaría de referencia para las otras dos?

Esta tan floja la pintura que saque la cinta y le quedaron los cachos así nomas Xd


----------



## fabioosorio (May 30, 2022)

Yo encontraría paleta de plástico y tiraría esa porquería de lata.
Che pibe, el ventilador se prueba sin la paleta puesta, tuviste suerte que la lata no estaba desbalanceada y no salió a pasear el ventilador por la casa.

PD. Comprate un tester.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 30, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Yo encontraría paleta de plástico y tiraría esa porquería de lata.
> Che pibe, el ventilador se prueba sin la paleta puesta, tuviste suerte que la lata no estaba desbalanceada y no salió a pasear el ventilador por la casa.
> 
> PD. Comprate un tester.


Y.... me imagine que podría pasar algo desagradable,  de forma que lo probé acostado, con la parte del la tapa del motor hacia arriba -justo como se ve en la foto de antes, con el gato que sale de colado en la misma- y sin sacarle el enrejado. De forma que desconectaba la llave de la zapatilla y probaba otro contacto, viendo cual tenía más y menos velocidad.



Tengo un tester, pero no se usarlo bien, apenas lo tengo para medir fuentes de PC .


----------



## hellfire4 (May 30, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Yo encontraría paleta de plástico y tiraría esa porquería de lata.
> Che pibe, el ventilador se prueba sin la paleta puesta, tuviste suerte que la lata no estaba desbalanceada y no salió a pasear el ventilador por la casa.
> 
> PD. Comprate un tester.



Tratare de encontrarle un reemplazo (ya lo he dicho antes, acá en Gualeguaychú conseguir materiales es toda una odisea),  por ahora he sumergido las paletas para desoxidarlas y luego sacarles le pintura lo mejor posible y enderezarlas para que todas estén parejas.
Tras eso, fosfatado, pintado y a ajustarlas bien,  y si la prueba va bien, le pondría un fuerte pegamentos a los tornillos de la misma.
Ahora, pinta que lo tiraron también por el estado de la hélice, y de no haber sacados las paletas, no me habría percatado, como justo tengo pintura de heladera en aerosol (al dope hace rato), puedo pintarlas.


----------



## unmonje (May 30, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tratare de encontrarle un reemplazo (ya lo he dicho antes, acá en Gualeguaychú conseguir materiales es toda una odisea),  por ahora he sumergido las paletas para desoxidarlas y luego sacarles le pintura lo mejor posible y enderezarlas para que todas estén parejas.
> Tras eso, fosfatado, pintado y a ajustarlas bien,  y si la prueba va bien, le pondría un fuerte pegamentos a los tornillos de la misma.
> Ahora, pinta que lo tiraron también por el estado de la hélice, y de no haber sacados las paletas, no me habría percatado, como justo tengo pintura de heladera en aerosol (al dope hace rato), puedo pintarlas.


He aqui algunos casos de desbalanceo doméstico en sus distintas instancias segun el caso, a saber  👇







Si es nuevo , el resultado no varía en lo absoluto.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 30, 2022)

Me parece un desperdicio mal de unos ventiladores funcionales, además de un terrible mal uso.
Aunque al menos se aprecia lo que sucede cuando las paletas no están parejas.
Veía si, que lo ideal es que las paletas estén parejas, como el caso de los de techo, vi si, un caso de uno de hecho desbalanceado, que no fue ajustado en condiciones, bien recuerdo que se desvió, afectando el cielorraso, al toque lo apague, acomode el cielorraso y además de darle una mirada para ajustarlo mejor, rellene con algunos objetos el orificio, cosa que el ventilador no temblequee tanto al moverse.


He llegado al menos en ventiladores de techo a acomodar paletas (porque justo a un idiota se le ocurrió colgar ropa en una de ellas) y hasta darle más inclinación usando arandelas o antiguas gomas resecas de válvulas de canilla -justo cuando pensaba que ya no servían más Xd-.


----------



## unmonje (May 30, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Me parece un desperdicio mal de unos ventiladores funcionales, además de un terrible mal uso.
> Aunque al menos se aprecia lo que sucede cuando las paletas no están parejas.
> Veía si, que lo ideal es que las paletas estén parejas, como el caso de los de techo, vi si, un caso de uno de hecho desbalanceado, que no fue ajustado en condiciones, bien recuerdo que se desvió, afectando el cielorraso, al toque lo apague, acomode el cielorraso y además de darle una mirada para ajustarlo mejor, rellene con algunos objetos el orificio, cosa que el ventilador no temblequee tanto al moverse.
> 
> ...


Convengamos que viven en otro mundo, el de la in sanía.
Pero continuando con *nuestro* mundo, he aquí un método para balancear su ventilador  de manera económica. 👇


----------



## hellfire4 (May 31, 2022)

Bueno, difícil que consiga la botonera original, pero si la llave con una perilla, la cual puedo conectar, y hacer un orificio a través de la carcasa de plástico, ajustándola con la tuerca que tiene


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Bueno, dado que el capacitor esta a la izquierda (dejando poco espacio interno en ese lugar) y dado el lugar que pasan los cables, pues la llave de tres velocidades fue instala a la derecha -marcado el lugar y con un tramontina poco a poco hecho el orificio Xd-
El plástico rojo es un antiguo cierre de una caja que es lo único que quedaba, adaptado y puestos casi todas sus partes, siendo dura, no se va hacia dentro, permitiendo mover el ventilador si lo tomas por la carcasa y evita que se meta la mano por dentro -ante la duda, mejor prevenir-, eso fue probado.
Pues sí, estéticamente no le queda bonito, pero funcional y mucho más seguro



La lubricación del eje tanto por arriba y por debajo ayudo mucho a reducir el ruido que hacia y mejorar su funcionamiento.

Queda ver si la hélice tiene recuperación o es que toca cambiarla por otra.

Por ahora sigue así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> y con un tramontina poco a poco hecho el orificio


Si vas a seguir cartoneando y recauchutando chatarras, te recomiendo que inviertas unos pesos en herramientas aunque no sean "muy profesionales": un taladro (si es eléctrico ya te lo deben regalar por que dudo que alguien los quiera), un juego de mechas de 3 a 10mm (esto es  mas caro pero podés comprar algunas pocas cada mes), pinzas y alicates, una llave inglesa o francesa...de esas ajustables, un martillo, un juego de limas chicas, un juego de destornilladores philips y planos tamaños 1, 2 y 3. Eso como para empezar, por que si seguís haciendo agujeros usando un cuchillo...algún dedo o mano va a terminar lesionado y además vas a trabajar el triple o cuádruple...asumiendo que podés seguir trabajando luego de hacerte pelota un dedo.
Te dejo un resumen de cosas que pintan suficientemente buenas y a muy buenos precios:








						Taladro percutor eléctrico de 13mm Philco TP711 710W + accesorios 220V - $ 7.759
					

Con función reversa. | Cuenta con función destornillador. | Incluye función percutor. | Velocidad máxima de rotación: 3000rpm. | Dimensiones: 7cm de ancho, 25cm de alto y 25cm de largo.  | La solución ideal para taladrar de manera precisa, eficiente y eficaz.




					www.mercadolibre.com.ar
				











						Juego De 19 Mechas Acero Rapido Profesional Oportunidad - $ 3.299
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				











						Llave Ajustable Inglesa Fosfatada De 200mm 8  Pretul - $ 3.400
					

Llaves ajustables (pericos) pavonados,Pretul• Forjados en acero al carbono• Acabado pavonado que pretege de la corrosión• Mangos con orificio para colgarLargo: 8" (20 cm)Apertura máxima: 15/16"-------------------------Quienseanota!!SOMOS MERCADOLIDER PLATINUM, LO QUE SIGNIFICA QUE PODÉS COMPRAR...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				











						Kit Juego Destornilladores 6 Piezas Phillips Pala Imantados - $ 1.999
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				











						Set Kit Juego De Limas Cortas Total 6 Piezas 140 Mm Tht91462 - $ 1.815
					

CONTENIDO DE LA PUBLICACIÓN• 1 Lima Redonda• 1 Lima Plana• 1 Lima Cuadrada• 1 Lima Triangular• 1 Lima Media cañaDATOS TECNICOS• Medida: 140mm• Diámetro: 3mm- Producto nuevo y sellado.- Si esta Publicado es porque tenemos STOCK no necesitas consultarnos.- Realizamos envió por mercado envió-...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				











						Martillo Galponero Mango Fibra - $ 1.660
					

DescripciónFERRETERIA-TTMATADEROS CABA ( barrio naon )CERCA DE GRAL. PAZ Y J.B.ALBERDI********************************************************************************************PREGUNTAS FRECUENTES – INFORMACIÓN...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				











						Kit Set Juego De Pinzas Alicates Crossmaster 5 Piezas - $ 8.414,3
					

Juego de mini pinzas y alicates Crossmaster - Mangos de bi-material moldeados para mayor confort y control- Acero cromo vanadio forjado, ofrece más resistencia y durabilidad- Terminación niquelada para una mayor resistencia a la corrosión- Mordazas diseñadas para mejor agarre torsión y corte-...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## unmonje (Jun 2, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, dado que el capacitor esta a la izquierda (dejando poco espacio interno en ese lugar) y dado el lugar que pasan los cables, pues la llave de tres velocidades fue instala a la derecha -marcado el lugar y con un tramontina poco a poco hecho el orificio Xd-
> El plástico rojo es un antiguo cierre de una caja que es lo único que quedaba, adaptado y puestos casi todas sus partes, siendo dura, no se va hacia dentro, permitiendo mover el ventilador si lo tomas por la carcasa y evita que se meta la mano por dentro -ante la duda, mejor prevenir-, eso fue probado.
> Pues sí, estéticamente no le queda bonito, pero funcional y mucho más seguro
> 
> ...


No será Don Juan Manuel  de Rosas pero, como Restaurador, bastante bien eh ! ?    🤣 👏


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 2, 2022)

El tema de las herramientas, ha sido un rejunte a medida que han sido necesarias, el rescate de otras.
La lima de mango lila fue armada con el antiguo mango de un ordinario destornillador (entre martillos y cinceles)




Destornilladores chiquitos, que carecían de mangos y fueron calentados al rojo vivo y encastrados en mangos de cepillos de dientes






Admito que se puede mejorar, incluso algunas de ellas son chatarreadas

Agrego, lesiones he tenido, pero no la gran cosa, onda cortes y eso, a veces lo más fastidioso es que dejas manchas de sangre más que el corte Xd

El destornillador de punta estrella de mango rojizo (entre el de mango negro y amarillo y el de lila) tiene una historia graciosa, lo vi encastrado en un árbol, le hice mucha fuerza para sacarlo, vi que estaba doblado  y a martillados lo enderece en casa, luego me percate que lo habían puesto para colgar bolsas de basura Xd.


----------



## malesi (Jun 2, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El tema de las herramientas, ha sido un rejunte a medida que han sido necesarias
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283119
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283120
> ...



Y encima de ganas que es lo más importante, andas sobrado


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si vas a seguir cartoneando y recauchutando chatarras, te recomiendo que inviertas unos pesos en herramientas aunque no sean "muy profesionales": un taladro (si es eléctrico ya te lo deben regalar por que dudo que alguien los quiera), un juego de mechas de 3 a 10mm (esto es  mas caro pero podés comprar algunas pocas cada mes), pinzas y alicates, una llave inglesa o francesa...de esas ajustables, un martillo, un juego de limas chicas, un juego de destornilladores philips y planos tamaños 1, 2 y 3. Eso como para empezar, por que si seguís haciendo agujeros usando un cuchillo...algún dedo o mano va a terminar lesionado y además vas a trabajar el triple o cuádruple...asumiendo que podés seguir trabajando luego de hacerte pelota un dedo.
> Te dejo un resumen de cosas que pintan suficientemente buenas y a muy buenos precios:
> 
> 
> ...


Tendría en todo caso que ver que tengo y ver que me hace falta y/o puedo mejorar (es evidente la diversidad y mezcla de juegos de destornilladores)
En si muchas de ellas ha sido más que nada para arreglos hogareños.

El tema de las mechas, si, me parece bien, lo de las limas, apenas tengo una, pinzas, puede que alguna que otra me venga bien.
Tengo una antigua pero funcional pinza quirúrgica para tareas más delicadas (la use para sacarle una vez el filtro de agua de la manguera de carga de un de un lavarropas que al estar sucio, impedía la carga del mismo y luego con una aguja lo limpie)
Muy similar a esta



No tengo llaves fijas, no tengo alicates, he usado el cortador de las mismas pinzas de hecho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tendría en todo caso que ver que tengo y ver que me hace falta y/o puedo mejorar (es evidente la diversidad y mezcla de juegos de destornilladores)
> En si muchas de ellas ha sido más que nada para arreglos hogareños.


Cuidado con las herramientas chatarreadas! Si no están en muy buenas condiciones son mas peligrosas que usar un cuchillo...
Y yo empezaría comprando un juego de mechas, por que eso que tenés ahí ni siquiera alcanza a dar pena!!! Y ya ví los agujeros que hiciste en la campana....

Se puede chatarrear todo lo que quieras, yo también lo hago y suele ser divertido, pero de la guita que te ahorrás en un ventilador nuevo bien podrías invertir una partecita para mejorar los elementos de trabajo.

No creo que te pongas a diseñar una casa en Autocad o lo que sea que usés pero lo hagás en una computadora Talent MSX que recogiste de la basura..... Pues es lo mismo.


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2022)

Te falta una mesita.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuidado con las herramientas chatarreadas! Si no están en muy buenas condiciones son mas peligrosas que usar un cuchillo...
> Y yo empezaría comprando un juego de mechas, por que eso que tenés ahí ni siquiera alcanza a dar pena!!! Y ya ví los agujeros que hiciste en la campana....
> 
> Se puede chatarrear todo lo que quieras, yo también lo hago y suele ser divertido, pero de la guita que te ahorrás en un ventilador nuevo bien podrías invertir una partecita para mejorar los elementos de trabajo.
> ...


Si, coincido, como tampoco conviene comprar herramientas en un Detodo, las llaves son de acero forjado (Forged Steel), muy resistentes, las chatarreadas son más que nada los destornilladores chicos y algunas que no requiere mucho castigo.
Las mechas son chatarreadas, pero son buenas en general (sobretodo la de rotopercutor)

Si, los orificios, son mejorables, se admite, en el caso del extractor, fueron hechos con mechas inadecuadas y luego agrandados con la lima, determine que para hacerlo mejor, le agregaría luego las arandelas.

Es de agradecer que te digan las cosas bien y de frente , a que te hagan pedazos de callado.

Al menos me he logrado defender por ahora.


analogico dijo:


> Te falta una mesita.


Haría falta un taller entero directamente, con morsa y clavos para herramientas, etc

Lo del tiempo y el dinero es muy cierto, onda puedes ahorrar unos centavos en algo yendo a un alejado negocio, pero pierdes mucho tiempo que le podrías dedicar a algo más prospero. Fue un tema muy conversado cuando era estudiante, que prefería hacer una compra grande el fin de semana y ahorrar tiempo, a tener que salir todos los días a hacer compras.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 2, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Te falta una mesita.



Cuantos Recuerdos !!!!   🤣   🥴 Perdón Milenials


----------



## malesi (Jun 2, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Cuantos Recuerdos !!!!   🤣   🥴 Perdón Milenials


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 4, 2022)

Siguiendo con el tema, las paletas despintadas, enderezas y siendo probadas (con la rejilla bien puesta, claro esta)







En ese video se ve, funcionando a máxima velocidad









						MVI_3654
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Quedaría fostatizarlas y luego pintarlas, el color puedo darle un blanco, pero tengo el poco de antióxido negro mate, que es insuficiente para la campana y extractor, pero si para la paleta, y al ser un antióxido, me atrajo más la idea, que se quede negro mate no me parece tan malo.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuidado con las herramientas chatarreadas! Si no están en muy buenas condiciones son mas peligrosas que usar un cuchillo...
> Y yo empezaría comprando un juego de mechas, por que eso que tenés ahí ni siquiera alcanza a dar pena!!! Y ya ví los agujeros que hiciste en la campana....


Coincido con lo de las mechas, pero me tiraría a unas mejores que esas negras (han recibido varias malas calificaciones y comentarios negativos de que son de mala calidad), aunque tenga que comprarlas de a poco, o sea, de una en una, salvo las dos chiquitas rotas y la de rotopercutor -muy fuerte esa-, el resto han ido saliendo de algunas obras, siendo mechas veteranas fornidas, esas que quedan olvidadas para nunca ser buscadas, de manera que seria una pena hacerlas de lado, en todo caso, ver cuales me faltan e ir adquiriendo.


----------



## analogico (Jun 4, 2022)

Por un asunto de peso, no conviene usar mucha pintura, las 3 aspas deben pesar lo mismo o el ventilador vibrará.

Y el color no tiene nada que ver con que sean malas,  pueden ser amarillas y malas, si quieres ir mas a la segura busca unas brocas de marca.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 4, 2022)

E_PE_TA_cular !!! el trabajo realizado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 4, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> por un asunto de peso, no conviene usar mucha pintura
> las 3 aspas deben  pesar lo mismo o el ventilador vibrara
> 
> 
> ...


En máxima velocidad de por si un poco vibra el enrejado, no en mínima.

La verdad, la idea es fosfatizar, una mano que cubra bien y listo, a ver, quise decir tan malo estéticamente (debí de haber sido más especifico XD)
Sí, me imagine que debe de haber equilibrio (que estén parejas), por eso desde el vamos enderece de forma pareja las tres y las ajuste bien y chequeando las posiciones.

¿Alguna marca a sugerir? mucha idea en eso no tengo, en taladro tengo es B&D dado que en su momento no se conseguía el Bosch, y salió bastante bien, dado que ya tiene tiempo y no ha fallado.



unmonje dijo:


> E_PE_TA_cular !!! el trabajo realizado.


Agradecido colega, aunque aún no termina


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 4, 2022)

Y el concurso de diogenes.... en que quedo'????
Las bases????  de cuantos m2 minimo estamos hablando???  para postular
O por walkover damos por ganador a Daniel Lopes??
Porciacaso...  yo soy de los que compra basura.... y puedo dar pelea


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 4, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Y el concurso de diogenes.... en que quedo'????
> Las bases????  de cuantos m2 minimo estamos hablando???  para postular
> O por walkover damos por ganador a Daniel Lopes??
> Porciacaso...  yo soy de los que compra basura.... y puedo dar pelea


Temos que hablar de m3 y no de m2 .
!M2 es la area ocupada por lo sitio y M3 es lo volume ocupado por la charrata acumulada con lo pasar del tienpo , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


hellfire4 dijo:


> "¿Alguna marca a sugerir? mucha idea en eso no tengo"


! ACME !


----------



## analogico (Jun 4, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Alguna marca a sugerir? mucha idea en eso no tengo, en taladro tengo es B&D dado que en su momento no se conseguía el Bosch, y salió bastante bien, dado que ya tiene tiempo y no ha fallado.


de cualquier marca  de herramientas buenas


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 4, 2022)

Acme en Inglés significa cumbre, o apogeo, aunque claro, es una marca ficticia y de carácter contraproducente a lo dice, de ahí el chiste.
Chatarrear por chatarrear es fácil, saber aprovecharla es lo realmente valioso, sacarle partido, como otros dirían.

Si mal no recuerdo, Julian dijo que llego a divorciarse (o cerca) por andar juntando cosas de la calle y acumulando, plaquetas, etc XD.


----------



## malesi (Jun 5, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Chatarrear por chatarrear es fácil, saber aprovecharla es lo realmente valioso, sacarle partido, como otros dirían.


Lo que haces es "reutilizar" que es más valioso que "reciclar" aunque al comerciante le pese... 
Creo que el ventilador este te durará 30 años
Pues eso si *pesa* pues es bueno


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 20, 2022)

Es el resultado final, con las paletas pintadas con algo del aerosol que quedo y expuestas a la estufa eléctrica de varillas para secarlas, sujetas firmemente, luego corregido los calces de la parrilla protectora  para que este firme (mucho ojo con eso, la verdad, es un tanto impráctica, ya que si quieres retirarla para un arreglo de las aspas, tienes que forzar los calces al no tener traba móvil) y probada un rato a ver si quedaba firme ante la máxima velocidad y el ligero temblequeo que genera -inevitable, desde la misma caja del motor se da, aunque ajustando los tornillos laterales algo se evita-




Terminado más que nada porque necesitaba el espacio Xd, las aspas quedaron de negro (eran blancas, no me disgusta), falta conseguirle una caja grande, a menudo en las casas de electrodomésticos tiran y puede que alguna consiga, claro, el tema es que si no esta bien guardado, no tarda en llenarse de polvo y limpiarlo es engorroso.



No estará impecable, pero es funcional


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 29, 2022)

Eeeee... siempre que se pueda llevar adelante el humor sano y con respeto, no tenemos que privarnos. La risa suele ser remedio para muchos males. Además, creo que por estos lares somos unos cuantos los que si no horneamos un motor el día de cumpleaños, usamos w40 por desodorante.

El ventilador anda? Buenísimo, qué más podemos decir de él?


----------



## unmonje (Nov 29, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Eeeee... siempre que se pueda llevar adelante el humor sano y con respeto, no tenemos que privarnos. La risa suele ser remedio para muchos males. Además, creo que por estos lares somos unos cuantos los que si no horneamos un motor el día de cumpleaños, usamos w40 por desodorante.
> 
> El ventilador anda? Buenísimo, qué más podemos decir de él?


Podemos decir que SI funciona, pero no ANDA porque no debería, en cuyo caso, habría que ponerle una patin de goma a manera de FRENO , para que NO camine por el piso del living o dormitorio. Si camina es a causa de algun pequeño desbalanceo en las aspas ó el motor o ambos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Podemos decir que SI funciona, pero no ANDA porque no debería, en cuyo caso, habría que ponerle una patin de goma a manera de FRENO , para que NO camine por el piso del living o dormitorio. Si camina es a causa de algun pequeño desbalanceo en las aspas ó el motor o ambos.


¿En que parte habría que colocarlo? me disculpo por la ignorancia. Ahora, si conviene, estoy por la labor.
¿te refieres a las patas del ventilador?
Si es así, tiene tres gomitas justamente (una central y dos laterales, se ven si miras atentamente en la foto superior sobre el piso de baldosas) y andan bastante bien, no se mueve para nada gracias a ellas, la función es similar a las gomitas antideslizantes de las licuadoras.

Yo lo he estado usando incluso a máxima velocidad, sin problemas ni ruidos raros, con todo firmemente ajustado, paleta por paleta y la misma rejilla protectora bien enderezada para que no se salga (tiene un diseño que ni el dedo meñique puedes meter, cosa que esta buenisimo). Incluso todas las paletas las enderecé por si acaso.
Vibra algo ligeramente en la máxima velocidad, aparentemente algo normal del mismo, pero no se mueve de lugar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 9, 2022)

Bueno, justo pensando,  les consulto
Tomando estas dos fotos para una nueva consulta ¿se le puede agregar o cambiar el capacitor para darle algo más de fuerza?
De ser así ¿Qué capacitores serían los indicados?








Anda bien (justo ahora usándolo), aunque con un poco más de potoca me parece que estaría hecho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2022)

Se aumenta HASTA un 50% , Probá con uno de 1 uF o 1,2 uF en paralelo


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se aumenta HASTA un 50% , Probá con uno de 1 uF o 1,2 uF en paralelo


Entiendo, le sumas uno de esos al que tiene. Supuse que se podría, por los de techo, pero en este no estaba seguro, tendré que esperar al lunes, los que me quedan son de 2.5uf, y menos mal que no se me dio por hacer macanas al probarlos XD


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se aumenta HASTA un 50% , Probá con uno de 1 uF o 1,2 uF en paralelo


¿Aplicable a cualquier ventilador sea de techo o de los de pie?

Justo tocó arreglar otro de acá por un falso contacto y vi que el capacitor es de 1.5 uF, y veo que vienen capacitores de 0.5 y 0.75 uF, y pensé en hacer lo mismo con los demás.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Aplicable a cualquier ventilador sea de techo o de los de pie?



Si !






						Cómo aumentar la velocidad a un ventilador de techo y no morir en el intento
					

Hace 25 años mas o menos compré un ventilador de techo cHINO , era marca Orient :mmm: , lo asocié con los relojes (que no eran para nada malos) y lo compré !   Lo instalé según indicaciones precisas , quedó re re lindo :) , pero nada de aire , nada de nada , al punto que dije : - "¡ No me dieron...




					forosdeelectronica.com


----------

